# Scale Steel Supplier ?



## changing scales (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi everyone! NEWBIE alert!! Just joined... I am on the east coast.. Adirondack Mountains area. Trying to find some 1/2 " x 1/4" x 1/16th" channel steel for some outdoor bridges I am working on. Used to be an avid HO scale guy now I am finding the large scale and outdoor modeling more of a challenge and fun. 

I prefer the cold rolled steel but can use Aluminum or Brass if Steel is not available. Does anyone know of a supplier that handles these sizes? So far its to small for the local steel distributers... to large for the model suppliers..

Thanks

Randy


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

I haven't ever ordered anything from these two suppliers nor know if they carry what you want. I'll I know is that I've bookmarked both these sites after they have been mentioned on this site as great places to order metal products 
http://www.mcmaster.com/# 
http://www.cut2sizemetals.com/ 

Maybe this will help point you in the right direction. 

Craig


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi and welcome

There is a recent thread on MLS about a truss bridge construction project that used, I believe, aluminum framing such as that used on window screens. Totally cool bridge build:

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx

Regards

Jerry


----------



## changing scales (Jun 30, 2012)

Fantastic, I did search around and I did find a few things but I did not see these. Still nothing in the size I need from these suppliers but they do have a wide range of things availble...... Still looking Thanks 
Nice forum 

This is fun stuff !


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Randy, 

A company that provides metals in many sizes and materials, upon a web search, claims to have bar size channel in 1/2 inch size. I would recommend getting the telephone number from their web site and giving them a call and confirm that the material is actually in stock somewhere. Also consider the shipping cost. This type of material will usually be in either 12 or 20 ft random (+/- 2 ft) lengths. UPS is usually not an option, unless the warehouse is willing to make a cut (which is usually an extra charge) and ship UPS. 

Good Luck. 

Bob C.


----------



## Allegheny (Jan 2, 2008)

If you're looking mostly for C-channel and I-beams, you could make your own from strips cut from sheet metal. From a 4x8' sheet of 24 or 26 gauge - it would cost you about $35 - and with a jump shear and a 4' pan or box brake, you could make a LOT of 1/2" or even smaller shapes. You would have to fashion stops and/or positioning jigs to get the same size on a consistent basis, but if you need enough, it would be worth the effort. You might want to consider using either aluminum or stainless steel sheet - just to avoid corrosion problems.

In one of my old posts, I had made some sample 4' shapes from galvanized steel and did center point load testing and was amazed at how strong they were - more than strong enough for most large scale cars and locos. A search of my old posts did not turn it up - must have gotten lost with the site upgrade several years ago.

Brian
Taxachusetts


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Welcome to the site! Another great source for metals is: 

http://www.onlinemetals.com/ 

I just ordered some sheet brass from them and was very pleased. They have some limited shapes too.


----------



## changing scales (Jun 30, 2012)

Armorsmith....Thaks for the reply, what is the name of this company? Your message only eludes to someone.... Thanks.... Usually the online sites do make cuts and they do send FedEx. So far the smallest I can find is 3/4" wide.. And right now I don't have enough call for buying a metal brake to bend my own. Thanks for all the help guy's


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy

Since you are encountering difficulty in locating channel, have you considered looking for square or rectangular steel tubing and cutting it lengthwise to get what you want? This path may be more manual work for you but in the end you wind up with what you want/need.


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Randy, 

Sorry, it was late.  The company I was referring to is Ryerson Tull. The link is www.ryerson.com . I recommend calling first, as they don't always have what is listed in their catalog in stock at a given point in time. 

Good Luck. 

Steve, 

In much larger sizes I might agree with you. But in the half inch depth size, the radius in the corner of the formed tubing will leave very little flat for the flange once you remove a sixteenth to so for the cutting. That method does work well for aluminum as most rectangular tubing you find at the home center is sharp cornered. 

Bob C.


----------



## changing scales (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Bob... and Yes Steve I have considered the cutting method and gaining two pieces for each length in the process. Its a lot of grinding and it is still a possibility. I figure a weeks worth of asking and looking is worth finding a supplier who has what I want and I can afford. Then its on to plan B and C.......... 

Thanks Guy's 

R


----------



## changing scales (Jun 30, 2012)

OK found the supplies I needed in Brass.... Unfortunately No one makes shapes out of "Steel" this small....... close... not a lot of stuff for G or 1/2 scale.. if I do any modeling in 1" scale or for the Live Steamers I have all kinds of materials available. And of course the indoor stuff in O or HO can be plastic and only needs to be held for the most part by glues. Once you get to G scale and its outside..... things change fast and building models becomes a whole new way of thinking and problem solving if you want it astatically & structurally accurate but durable enough to last in the weather.... 

Anyway......... I am a NEWBEE on this site and probably am going to be for a while.... I'd love to post a photo of this Super Detailed Howe Truss bridge. 

Is there any place on the forum I can do this so others can see it? 

Can I email the photo to someone? I have been a model maker for a living for 35 years but I am new to this scale. 

Thanks in advance either way...


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Since you upgraded to 1st class you can post the photos yourself, Hit/click on Quote or Reply in the top right of this post... that will give you a header bar with an icon for uploading pics. A mountain with a pencil sticking out of it.... well that's what it looks like to me!! 
We do ask that pics be reduced in size to fit our pages. Wider ones cause sideways scrolling.... always a pain. My photo editor has a 'standard email size' and I use that.... 

John


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy

You can find answers in the FAQ (Frequently Asked Questions)... (the editor tool-bar icon(s) that John is referring to is "Insert Image"







and there's also the "Image Gallery"







)

MLS menu-bar >> Resources menu >> FAQ[/b]


----------



## changing scales (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## changing scales (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow, this is a really cool site Thank you John and Steve I have to say my hats off to whomever it is running this forum! your message not only had the help information but it was a link to a tutorial on video! I am just not used to websites that have this kind of diversity and trouble shooting done for its members. 

The photo is pretty large. Hope its OK. Will try and get some of the shots I have reduced a little more. Sorry about the scrolling. 

Randy


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice bridge! Thanks for the reminder that mine is in dire need of repair. (Like I need another project...) 

Glad to see you catching on to posting photos so quickly. Just a reminder that we do ask you to keep them to 800 pixels wide, though. 

Later, 

K


----------

